# Favorite Brush?



## solsken

What is your favorite daily brush for your Havs? What size? Where did you get it? 

I have a shedder type and a flea comb (works on the goopers near his eyes).

Griffin is only a little over 4 months, so his coat is still short and easy to maintain, but I'd like to find a nice brush for daily grooming and keeping out any mats.

Thank you!

BTW, he has had 3 baths since he came. I love how EASY it is to wash and dry these little munchkins! So much easier than any dog I've ever had. 

Small is good.


----------



## imamurph

I have two brushes by Chris Christensen...the Little Wonder Brush and the 27mm pin brush..also a Buttercomb and I love them..they seem to just glide through the hair!!

http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm


----------



## murphymoesmamma

My fav is the Chris Christensen wooden pin brush. I bought it from the Hav rescue site so I got a great brush and helped a great cause at the same time!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

What is the difference between the CC pin brush and the one I bought at Petsmart/Petco/Pet Supermarket? How is a pin brush not a pin brush?

Same question with the greyhound combs?


----------



## Leslie

solsken said:


> What is your favorite daily brush for your Havs? What size? Where did you get it?
> 
> I have a shedder type and a flea comb (works on the goopers near his eyes).
> 
> Griffin is only a little over 4 months, so his coat is still short and easy to maintain, but I'd like to find a nice brush for daily grooming and keeping out any mats.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> BTW, he has had 3 baths since he came. *I love how EASY it is to wash and dry these little munchkins! So much easier than any dog I've ever had.*
> 
> Small is good.


Emphasis mine. Enjoy this time and remember it when Griffin is blowing coat! :biggrin1: You mention you use a "shedder type" brush. I hope you're not referring to one like the Shed Ender or Furminator. These can really damage a Hav coat.

You'll find good info on brushes in this thread: Awesome New Brush

The best way to keep ahead of any matting is to use a good comb to get all the way down to the skin. CC's Buttercombs or Greyhound combs are the best.


----------



## Leslie

Mojo's Mom~ The CC and Greyhound brushes and combs have the tips of each pin/tine smoothed and rounded so they do not scratch the skin or tear at the coat.

Also, CC's Brass pin brush eliminates static.


----------



## solsken

Leslie said:


> Emphasis mine. Enjoy this time and remember it when Griffin is blowing coat! :biggrin1: You mention you use a "shedder type" brush. I hope you're not referring to one like the Shed Ender or Furminator. These can really damage a Hav coat.
> 
> You'll find good info on brushes in this thread: Awesome New Brush
> 
> The best way to keep ahead of any matting is to use a good comb to get all the way down to the skin. CC's Buttercombs or Greyhound combs are the best.


Yeah, I realize about the blowing coats. Oh, it is just a slicker brush, not a real shedder. I am so not a groomer and don't know the names for things of that ilk. 

I AM enjoying this time. Thanks for all the info. The Buttercombs sound great as do the Christensen brushes.

Murphymoesmamma, I like the idea of the HRI store. I went there, but they are sold out of the brushes.

Thanks everyone. And now the Awesome Brush thread is up. I did do a search before I posted but I guess I am a lousy searcher.

I hope I can keep his hair long. It might be a lofty goal for me. I always kept my cockers in a field cut. But Griffin is a therapy dog and is in school 3-4 days a week. So he needs to look his very best, plus all that luscious hair will make him all the more soothing for his minions.


----------



## juliav

I love, love, love my CC combs. On Bugsy I use the CC #5 comb that I can't live without. On my poodles I use have the poodle comb and the new #15 comb and can't imagine my life without them. As for brushes, I use CC wooden brush, but I never liked either CC or Greyhound pin brushes. My favorite pin brushes by far are the Madan brushes. They come in variety of colors and now different shapes and some newly added colors. The only thing you need to know is that depending on the color, there is a difference in firmness. Here's how someone once rated them. Blue and Green are the softest, next is a black brush is a bit firmer, then the purple is a little firmer, than the green and red, baby pink is a bit firmer and black with red pin cushion is the firmest. I don't know about the new orange, light blue, grey long pin or the pink small and oblong brushes. I've tried the royal blue brush and it was too soft for my Bugsy's coat. Sorry about writing a novel. Here's a link.

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/la...ucts/co=1/sf=category/se=pin/sf=prod_group/se


----------



## galaxie

murphymoesmamma said:


> My fav is the Chris Christensen wooden pin brush. I bought it from the Hav rescue site so I got a great brush and helped a great cause at the same time!


YES! This is the best grooming tool I have EVER used! It is so wonderful.

http://www.havtohavit.com/index.php...id=507&zenid=1a6a86de6b66bc146f6094fca5132379

Apparently they're sold out on the HRI site, but I'm sure you can get it elsewhere. Of if you call them they should be able to tell you when they will be getting more.

I wouldn't recommend using a slicker brush on a regular basis because it can cause damage to the coat and also they're not very smooth on the skin. Run it across the top of your arm - it doesn't feel too nice!

I have a tiny greyhound comb made by Lil Pals, I LOVE IT! I got it from Pet Supermarket. It's really great for getting out little matts and combing around the eyes. Here it is: http://www.thepetstoreonline.com/lipadoco.html
They also make Lil Pals toys, which are great for puppies because they are small enough for them to actually pick up in their mouths!


----------



## imamurph

Here is a site for CC brushes and products..

http://www.chrissystems.com/index.html


----------



## dbeech

Like Holly, I like the Chris Christensen wood pin brush for daily grooming. The best part is that Riley likes it too. As soon as he sees it in my hand, he jumps on the sofa and rolls on his back. Prior to getting this brush, he would run away whenever I got out the brush. While it is good for daily brushing, it is not good for heavy duty grooming.


----------



## Lina

solsken said:


> Yeah, I realize about the blowing coats. *Oh, it is just a slicker brush, not a real shedder.* I am so not a groomer and don't know the names for things of that ilk.
> 
> I AM enjoying this time. Thanks for all the info. The Buttercombs sound great as do the Christensen brushes.
> 
> Murphymoesmamma, I like the idea of the HRI store. I went there, but they are sold out of the brushes.
> 
> Thanks everyone. And now the Awesome Brush thread is up. I did do a search before I posted but I guess I am a lousy searcher.
> 
> I hope I can keep his hair long. It might be a lofty goal for me. I always kept my cockers in a field cut. But Griffin is a therapy dog and is in school 3-4 days a week. So he needs to look his very best, plus all that luscious hair will make him all the more soothing for his minions.


Emphasis mine.

As I believe someone mentioned above, slicker brushes can ruin a Hav's coat! Don't use it on your Hav UNLESS it's on the feet (not the whole leg, mind you) to make it look fluffier. Nowhere else, though, as you're just asking for trouble when the coat starts to break and mat with the longer areas.

Get a GOOD comb from Chris Christensen instead. I recommend the Buttercomb 7.5" long tooth comb (it's the second item on the left below the handle) for when his hair gets longer and you can even use it now. It's expensive, but well worth the cost, IMO. I do have a brush for when I blow dry and/or want to make their coats fluffier (it's the wodden pin brush from CC) but I never use the brush for daily grooming - a comb is efficient enough and is better to use than a brush.


----------



## eurobichons

I only use cris cristensen brushes , quality and reliable also


----------



## solsken

Thank you, everyone. I'll order the buttercomb and wooden pin brush. I have no problem spending more on my dogs than I do on myself.


----------



## imamurph

solsken said:


> Thank you, everyone. I'll order the buttercomb and wooden pin brush. I have no problem spending more on my dogs than I do on myself.


..I recommend also getting the 27mm pin brush


----------



## Missy

What is the difference between the little wonder brush and the regular pin brush? they both come in a 27mm


----------



## imamurph

Missy...the 27mm is the length of the pins..which is recommended for long coats.

The wonder brush is smaller in overall size..recommended in the ring, as it is a good little brush for spot touch ups. I like it for under the arms, around the head and feet..etc

If you go onto this site it gives descriptions of the different combs and brushes and also a good commentary on brushing..:biggrin1:


----------



## vicky86

My favorite daily brush for my pet is a Double Sided Grooming Shedding Brush. 
Size is about L19 x W5.0 x 3.0cm
I bought it on an online shop which located in Hong Kong.
For this Pet Brush , One side has a plastic hair brush and the other has soft metal pins. The heads on the brush were created by experts to provide comfortable brush-outs for even the most finicky pet..Looks as good as it works.


----------



## imamurph

I just bought the CC wooden pin brush and I not only love it but found out from one of their sales reps that the wooden pins are replaceable!!! :whoo:


----------



## Sheri

Diane, that is good to know!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I got the CC wooden pin brush and 005 Buttercomb and simply could not believe how easy Mojo's grooming suddenly became (well, as long as he's in the mood). I hadn't realized how much damage the generic pet store brush and comb were doing to Mojo's coat, or how hard they were making the work for me, until I got these new tools. I was literally ripping the undercoat out with the generic pin brush, and with the comb. Now I brush easily and not much hair comes off at all.

I never would have imagined how much difference good brushes and combs could make. Now I won't worry about cutting Mojo's hair any time soon. I'm so grateful for this board and the information shared on it. I would never have known about these brushes and combs otherwise.


----------



## solsken

*Thanks Everyone!*

Just got my CC wooden pin brush and buttercomb. Like Butta.....! I waited and bought them from HRI. Stacey was so nice.

Griffin looks so handsome! He's an angel!

(Insert smiley with hearts here)


----------



## Renee

You'll be SO glad you ordered the CC brush and comb.
I tried going the "cheap" route, but ended up with a CC brush, and 2 of their combs. 
(DH would DIE if he knew how much they cost!)
I only wish I would have gotten them the day we brought Miley home. It would have saved me a lot of frustration.
They are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## imamurph

Renee..if it came down to my DH doing the grooming or me spending the money for CC grooming tools, he'd be opening his wallet to me in a heart beat!ound:

I also, ordered the cc wooden pin brush and the staggered buttercomb (for matts and tangles) ..there's no turning back now..I LOVE these tools!


----------



## KSC

First let me apologize for yet another brush/comb question - I promise I have read all the threads but I'm still a bit unclear - I'd like to buy these from the rescue site and just want to make sure I am buying the right things - for Kipling who many of you know is kept fluffy - should I buy the 7.5" buttercomb for $28? And the 7.5" wood pin brush / oval also for $28? And one final question - did you all buy the snap on handle for the comb as well? Thanks in advance for your help ont this!


----------



## solsken

Yes, I bought the 7.5 pin brush and 7.5 buttercomb. I went ahead and ordered the handle as well. It would be hard to use without it. 

I had difficulty ordering online and had to call HRI. It took a little longer, but I wanted them to get the business. I also donated some money at that time.

Good thing my dh has no idea how much I spent on these items.


----------



## KSC

Unfortunately I'm having difficulty with the ordering online process too. I've sent a message and I hope I hear soon. I'm really in need of the tools...


----------



## imamurph

KSC..make sure you order the 27mm pin brush, as it is for long hair.

I ordered mine from the CC Web, where it gives you a discription on each comb or brush..it also tells you how to wash your brushes...If you don't want to order from here
you could use this site to get info from..

http://www.chrissystems.com/tools.htm


----------



## KSC

Ok..I must be website challenged or something - I go to the site you give above but can only see the 20mm wood pin brushes....there's brass, and other things...but I can't seem to see a 27mm wood pin brush and a 'buy me' button...any insights?


----------



## imamurph

KSC..page down until you see the oval 27mm pin brush..the wood is light color..http://www.chrissystems.com/brushes.htm

You could also call them and order by phone..that way you can tell them what your looking for and they can help you..


----------



## KSC

Ok thank you - so there is conflicting advice then....

HR site has the dark wood 7.5" wood pin brush, oval, 20 mm / also known as the 3/4" pin on the CC site

You seem to be recommending the 27mm pocket brush in light wood handle which would have a 1" pin and 7" body

I don't plan on having Kipling grow long...just stay fluffy like he is now. Would the 20mm one be enough then?


----------



## imamurph

KSC..the 7.5" 20mm wooden pin brush would be right for you. And if you want a regular pin brush..I didn't mean to reference the pocket one (though I have one and use it on their feet and under thier arms and tail) Maybe you should just order the wooden pin brush first and see if it's all you expected and need. BTW..CC told me the pins on the wooden brush are replaceable..which is good news!


----------



## KSC

Ok great- thanks for your help!

Ouch..ok..just ordered - with shipping etc. a very expensive proposition but I'm going with the it's worth it on these philosophy.


----------



## Renee

Yeah, it isn't fun spending that much money on combs and brushes, but you will not regret it.
I have the cc staggertooth comb as well. It works GREAT on stubborn matts.


----------



## KSC

Well the brush and comb arrived today...after some initial suspicion on Kipling's part he allowed me to brush and comb him....they work beautifully. Here's my handsome, soft boy.


----------



## SMARTY

I have the 9.5" CC wood pin brush and love it. It glides through the coat with no pulling.

Please place any orders you can through the Havanese Rescue store, all profits go to help these dogs.

http://www.havtohavit.com/


----------



## Jammies

I brush and comb Jammies every day and work on her mats, she has them constantly. The last time we took her to the groomers, I didn't think she had that many mats. When we went to pick her up, the groomer said, this is what you need to be using on her, and she pulled out a slicker brush. Well, I wasn't happy. I knew that it must've hurt Jammies. I'm having such issues with finding a groomer. I use a CC brush and a CC comb. I try so hard to get the mats out that sometimes I have to cut it out, especially if it is at the end of the hair where it blends in. 
Would anyone of you use a slicker brush daily? She showed me how you brush on top and then flip the hair over and brush underneath to get any mats out.
No wonder poor Jammies doesn't want to go to the groomers. I wouldn't want to be brushed with that slicker brush either!


----------



## Sheri

Debbie, can you use the Search option? I was going to pull up some of the previous threads on "slicker brush" and there are too many to copy here. Generally, people on here agree with your concerns about the slicker hurting, and it can also damage the Hav coat. Most of us only use one on the feet, carefully, after bathing, to fluff out the hair there.

If you can't do the search, let me know and I'll copy a few of the threads here for you.

How's little Jammies doing, by the way? I should post this in your thread about that...


----------



## galaxie

KSC said:


> Well the brush and comb arrived today...after some initial suspicion on Kipling's part he allowed me to brush and comb him....they work beautifully. Here's my handsome, soft boy.
> 
> View attachment 28000


Ahhh how much do I love Kipling?! He is SO handsome, his expressions are priceless. I have a feeling that Rosoce will look very similar as he gets older


----------

